# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  γαϊδουράγκαθο σε gouldian

## Cristina

Η χρήση του ωμού σπόρου γαιδουραγκάθου είναι ασφαλής για τα gouldian; Έχω ψάξει στο φόρουμ, σε άλλα ποστ που έγινε συζήτηση για την χρήση αυτού του φυτού, και είδα πως πιο πολύ χρησιμοποιείται σε μορφή εκχυλίσματος και στα καναρίνια και ωμά σπόρια. Χρειάζεται να δώσω σε ένα από τα gouldian για το συκωτάκι του και επειδή πρέπει να περιμένω την παραγγελία που έκανα για το hepato-chol είπα να τους βάλω σποράκια που τα έχω σπάσει λίγο με ένα γουδί και τα έχω ανακατέψει με ξερή τσουκνίδα και ξερό θυμάρι. Απο χτες που έβαλα το κουπάκι με αυτό το μείγμα, σήμερα το ανακάλυψαν τα gouldian ( είναι γενικά διστακτικά με το καινούργιο) και τα είδα που τρώγανε με πολλή ευχαρίστηση, τόσο που είχαν ώρα πάνω από το κουπάκι. Τόσο τους αρέσει που καθαρίζανε ο ένας από τον άλλον την ψίχα που τους έμεινε στο ράμφος. 
Ο φόβος μου είναι μήπως έβαλα μεγάλη ποσότητα και αντί να τους κάνω καλό τους κάνω κακό;

----------


## jk21

δωσε αφοβα !!!! οσο θελουν 


καλο το hepatochol αλλα χολινη και μεθειονινη ,λυσινη εχουν και πολυβιταμινουχα συνηθως και λεκιθινη σε σκονη βασικη φυσικη πηγη χολινης βρισκεις παμφθηνη στο κεντρο της αθηνας σε μαγαζια με βοτανα 

Σιλυμαρινη απο αγκαθι Μαριας δεν εχει .Αφου σου τρωνε αρκετο ,εστω παιρνουν απο εκει .Αλλα το εκχυλισμα ειναι πολυ πιο συμπυκνωμενο 

το συγκεκριμενο που λες εχει 20 ευρω και ειναι 10 ml στο λιτρο αρα για 25 λιτρα νερο (250 ml συσκευασια )

το milkthistle liquid εχει την ιδια τιμη με μια σταγονα στα 100 ml νερο αρα 1ml στα 16 λιτρα νερου και το μπουκαλακι ολο στα 48 λιτρα  ...  Οτι ειναι μικρο σε μεγεθος  δεν ειναι και λιγοτερο ....

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ, κ. Δημήτρη! Αν δεν φέρειτο  hepato chol  που το παρέγγειλα ήδη,  θα πάρω milkthistle.Παρασύρθηκα απο την ονομασία του, νόμιζα ότι είναι καλύτερο.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι κατι λαθος  , απλα πιστευω οτι καποια συστατικα του μαλλον ηδη τα παρεχεις με καποιο συμπληρωμα .Βασικα μεθειονινη και χολινη ειναι που βοηθουν , αν δεν υπαρχει κατι που στη διαδικτυακη περιγραφη δεν αναφερεται .Γραφει κατι για φυτικα εκχυλισματα στην περιγραφη ,στη συσταση ομως δεν βλεπω

----------


## Cristina

Τους δίνω ήδη muta vit  που έχει , όπως καλά ξέρετε εσείς, βιοτινη, λυσινη, μεθειονινη. Για χολινη δεν βλέπω να αναφέρουν.

----------


## jk21

οποτε .....  

20 ευρω για χολινη;

----------


## Cristina

Τώρα επειδή μίλησα στον άνθρωπο και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το φέρει, θα το πληρώσω το λάθος μου!!! Έτσι, για να μάθω!
Ήταν μια πολύ βιαστική απόφαση. Όταν μου είπατε μα δώσω κάτι για το συκώτι σε ένα gouldian , θυμήθηκα αυτό το προϊόν και πήρα αμέσως τηλ για να το παραγγείλω. Απο τα λάθη μαθαίνουμε!

----------


## jk21

Χριστινα δεν ειναι λαθος .Ενα προιον ειναι και αυτο και ισως σου δωσει εμφανη αποτελεσματα .Απλα καποια συστατικα τυγχανει να τα δινεις .Θα το προτιμουσα και με εκχυλισμα αγκαθιου Μαριας μεσα 

Yπαρχει τωρα που το σκεφτομαι σκευασμα της ιδιας εταιριας το mycosol (για το οποιο η εταιρια αναφερει :  Το MYCOSOLείναι σύνθεση σημαντικών αιθέριων ελαίων και πρόπολης με ευεργετική επίδραση στην υγεία των πτηνών. Τα πιο σημαντικά είναι η Ρίγανη, το Θυμάρι και το Γαϊδουράγκαθο που θωρακίζουν την υγεία έγκλειστων πτηνών. )

το οποιο θα μπορουσες αν προλαβαινεις να το παρεις στη θεση του αλλου .Για μενα πιο χρησιμο  .Ιδια τιμη σχεδον  ....

----------

